# Sicily! (Again)



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Been a while since I have posted! (Sorry about that!)

Wondering if any one in Sicily is looking to meet up and share war stories? Obviously in these uncertain times new friends can be a great comfort.

I am in the Palermo region but also mobile so feel free to get in touch. 

Kenzo


----------

